# How to cook ground lamb



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I need to cook up some ground lamb for a friend's sick dog, then add it to rice. Any suggestions? Just brown it, or boil it??

Thanks.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's usually good to cut the fat out of food by boiling it and skimming the fat off the top. If you do brown, make sure to drain it very carefully.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you. That's what I figured (drain the fat very well). Do you think the flavor stays in more if you brown it? The dog isn't wanting to eat and we're thinking flavor might entice him.

Mary


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Thank you. That's what I figured (drain the fat very well). Do you think the flavor stays in more if you brown it? The dog isn't wanting to eat and we're thinking flavor might entice him.
> 
> Mary


It certainly appeals more to me that way! I'd worry that you wouldn't get as much fat out if you browned it, and if the pup is having digestive issues, it could be a problem. But if it's more a matter of just getting him to eat at all, I can't imagine there's that much more fat in carefully drained ground lamb than in boiled.

Maybe you can use paper towels or something to get even more fat off at the end?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Boiling it is the best way to remove the fat. I'm pretty sure that unless he is a devoted Food Network viewer, he's not going to be too concerned with the method.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL, yes it makes me hungry too. I'm not sure if this guy is a food network watcher, probably more of a Golden Girls watcher. LOL

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

check your email!
Also, tell your friend that he will probably be more likely to eat it if it's at room temperature or slightly warmer.


----------

